
Joojoo tablet now in production, will support full Flash at launch - transburgh
http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/03/joojoo-tablet-now-in-production-will-support-full-flash-at-laun/
======
redorb
<https://thejoojoo.com/> still shows the tablet with a blue-hue... wonder why
they can't get a better shot.

------
bl4k
the joojoo ODM, CSL from Malaysia, are the guys who create the fake blackberry
devices that have littered Asia in the past few years.

[http://www.cslcare.com/index.php/products/mobile-
phone/blueb...](http://www.cslcare.com/index.php/products/mobile-
phone/blueberry-series/item/102-blueberry-a-9500)

One rip-off merchant partners with another, match made in heaven.

------
wmeredith
Support of a positive user experience seems unlikely.

